# The Walking Dead



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's! Anyone else watching the premier tonight? Right now I'm hanging with my man, his friends, and the cute little crickets in their dim cold basement, watching the last few episodes. Wearing Valentine's colors too, 5 layers of pink, red, white, and my black and red Don't Git Bit t-shirt. I could smack that Alexandria kid for calling for his mom!


----------



## Chessie (Feb 15, 2016)

What a BOMB opening to the rest of the season. So glad certain people are gone and that at least one bit about the comics happened 



Spoiler: spoiler



Carl getting shot in the eye, although wtf was up with them killing Negan right off the bat? He's like the most villainous villain of all villains in that series. My husband mentioned that maybe he wasn't the real Negan but someone pretending to be him. I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 15, 2016)

Nothing we were expecting! One of the best episodes I've seen so far, that and the season 5 premier.


----------



## teacup (Feb 15, 2016)

> My husband mentioned that maybe he wasn't the real Negan but someone pretending to be him.


That wasn't Negan, nor was it someone pretending to be him. That was just some guy who works for Negan.




Spoiler: Negan's actor



Negan is going to be played by Jeffrey Dean Morgan.




Loved the episode. Definitely one of the best, if not _the _best. I'd have to watch the Terminus ep again to decide which I think is better.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 15, 2016)

Terminus was pretty B.A. I think my favorite episode of the entire show is the very first one where Rick wakes up in the hospital. Anyway, I'm pretty stoked about where this season is heading. And that they were able to save their town.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Feb 16, 2016)

This was me watching that one scene that happened at night. You know what one I'm talking about.

[video=youtube_share;fs_jx285uv0]https://youtu.be/fs_jx285uv0?t=10s[/video]

Although, half the time when I hear of Rick's zombie plans I can't help but think to myself, "Yeah if you did literally anything other than that plan of Rick's you would be better off.


----------



## tressiemellissa (Feb 22, 2016)

Where are you getting these spoilers?! I'd like to know too.


----------



## teacup (Feb 22, 2016)

> Where are you getting these spoilers?! I'd like to know too.


 What do you mean? Everything discussed here is from the latest eps and the actor of Negan was announced a while back. If you mean how to use spoiler tags they're under "go advanced."


----------



## ascanius (Mar 28, 2016)

I am so loving the new season of walking dead, it really needed a sense of hope instead of the continuous loss and destruction.  One thing that always really irked me is they have no sense of fortifications and defense.  Maybe this is just too many RTS, FPS games but come on.  They leave all those trees, houses, cars and everything right up against the wall.  I makes much more sense to remove everything that can be used as cover.  Clear the trees for half a mile around and use the wood to fortify, same with the cars and all the buildings.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 31, 2016)

ascanius said:


> I am so loving the new season of walking dead, it really needed a sense of hope instead of the continuous loss and destruction.  One thing that always really irked me is they have no sense of fortifications and defense.  Maybe this is just too many RTS, FPS games but come on.  They leave all those trees, houses, cars and everything right up against the wall.  I makes much more sense to remove everything that can be used as cover.  Clear the trees for half a mile around and use the wood to fortify, same with the cars and all the buildings.


I maintain that the best plan is to listen to Rick and then not do whatever he suggested and do something totally different.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 1, 2016)

For the record, I REALLY hate this season with a passion. Fiery, hellish, putrid hatred of burning filth. Whatever happened to the zombies? Whatever happened to the world having ENDED? Now the show is about who's hooking up with who, people thinking they're bad ass when they're not and putting everyone in danger, and the zombies are an inconvenience: in the middle of conversation? Just stab that zombie in the head and continue arguing with your friend. Hope is for sissies. This is the zombie apocalypse! Come on, man!

Not exciting. Dwight is a moron. Where the hell is Negan? Don't tell me they're ruining everything by keeping Negan from us! I'm so livid!! RAWR!!

And if anyone in the Atlanta group dies, I'm done with the show. This is what I get for reading the comics first. I'm totally spoiled. Honestly, I detest that the show is freaking GOT with all this BS relationship drama when I want blood, gore, to be AFRAID and want the lights on like in seasons 1-4! WHY?!?!?!?!

--End rant


----------



## teacup (Apr 1, 2016)

> For the record, I REALLY hate this season with a passion. Fiery, hellish, putrid hatred of burning filth. Whatever happened to the zombies? Whatever happened to the world having ENDED? Now the show is about who's hooking up with who, people thinking they're bad ass when they're not and putting everyone in danger, and the zombies are an inconvenience: in the middle of conversation? Just stab that zombie in the head and continue arguing with your friend. Hope is for sissies. This is the zombie apocalypse! Come on, man!
> 
> Not exciting. Dwight is a moron. Where the hell is Negan? Don't tell me they're ruining everything by keeping Negan from us! I'm so livid!! RAWR!!
> 
> ...



Heh, and this is my favourite one so far  I love the Alexandria stuff. It was my favourite part of s5 (besides the opening ep which was fantastic) and now I've got a full season of it


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Apr 17, 2016)

ascanius- My boyfriend and I noticed the same problem, the Great Wall of Alexandria being a good example.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow. Holy shit was episode 1 of the new season worse than what I was expecting. UGH.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 25, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> Wow. Holy shit was episode 1 of the new season worse than what I was expecting. UGH.



The more I think about it, the more I hate the episode. If someone wants an example of insincere storytelling, this is it. It's blatantly manipulative. It's all about shock value, not storytelling. IMHO almost nothing that happened was earned in any way. F this show and who ever had a hand in this.

I see a shark and a ramp not too far in the distance, and this show is making a B-line for it.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 25, 2016)

But...here's one of the few times I defend this awesome show---it happened the same way in the comics (except for Red, he doesn't go down like that). So in a way, they stayed close to the OG script. Neegan is ALL about shock value. How else does he get to live for free?


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 25, 2016)

Spoilers ahead. For season 7








I read the comic and yes this is how it happened. But with the fake outs last season added to this, it makes it BS for me. For me, they had the currency to buy one but not two and to stretch it out like they did, come on. To do it like this, they make the first feel like a trick to disguise the second, an unnecessary death. And the second makes Darryl look like a stoopid fool because it's his fault. Then the thing with the arm? F them.

One of most manipulative things one can do in a story is to point a gun at a kid, literally and figuratively. So one has to be very careful when treading on ground like that. They just stomped all over it with a no give a crap attitude. 

As for Negan, in the comics I never got the impression he was cruel and that's the way he comes off. In the comics he didn't take joy in what he did. Sure it was good to be him but the vilolence felt measured. On tv it felt excessive and manipulative.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 25, 2016)

He always seemed brutal to me but you're right, now that I think about it, he didn't use what he did as a way to get off.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 25, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> He always seemed brutal to me but you're right, now that I think about it, he didn't use what he did as a way to get off.



Yeah, that's the way I saw it when he set his sights on Carl on the episode. In the comic, him and Carl have this interesting relationship. In the comic Negan could be good to people and nasty. That is what made him interesting.

The whole episode's purpose was to break Rick, again. Dude breaks more than someone stuck in rush hour traffic. In the comic, Rick knew when to play ball with Negan. He didn't act all macho and threaten him. Why would he do that when the life of his son is at risk? In the comic, Rick acted submissive while plotting to take Negan down. That was smart. Which brings me to something else that bugs me.

They used the worst tactic to make Negan look badass. They diminished characters so they wouldn't shine as bright. It's similar to when in order to make a character look smart, they make another normally smart character do something dumb. And to me, that's the worst way to do things.

Instead of making Negan a bigger badass, they made Rick less of one. Grrrr...

Any way. Thanks for letting me rant at you.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 27, 2016)

Reaver, I agree 100%. I've basically lost interest at this point. It's never about the zombies anymore and that's the whole hook. I don't think I'll be watching anymore. Interesting that Glenn's death was also the cut off point for me with the comics.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 28, 2016)

Reaver said:


> Couldn't agree more. Unless the writing gets things back on track, this may be the last season I watch. Seems to me that Kirkman and company are choosing shock value over substance. I guess we'll see.



Yeah, I feel the same way.

I think this is the first time watching that I'm not eager to see the next episode. I could really take it or leave it. 

I suppose looking at the spin off Fear the Walking dead, I shouldn't be surprised quality has dropped. That show is utterly terrible. But I watch because I AM hoping to see some main character deaths.  In some ways it's so bad, it's almost good. Everyone is so stupid in that show.

Any way, I heard a reviewer say one thing the show kind of lost was any sort of sense of adventure and hope. It kind of died along the road to this. I tend to agree. They have to give me something to hang on to.

I think they wanted that to be revenge on Negan, but honestly, I'm not pissed at Negan. I'm pissed at the show runners and writers. And I think it started with that stupid cliffhanger at the end of last season.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 28, 2016)

Okay, but they've been hanging on to the whole image/concept of Negan for what? Two seasons? At the end of one was where Darryl, Abraham, and the one chick's name I can never remember (Tyrese's sis), where holed up on the road by the biker gang who said they were Negan. Then there was the season after that/last season where Rick's group wiped them all out. It's kind of pissed me off.

My husband made the comment last night that he also wasn't mad at Negan but was annoyed at the fact that his character has taken so long to reveal and that the show is only going to toy with us for however many seasons now. Like they did with the Governor. Although I do think they did the Governor rather well. 

I don't remember much about Negan except a few key things because I stopped reading shortly after Glenn's death. So some of the material will be new but I kind of want to continue reading now vs watching the show. If you guys ever go back to Seasons 1-4, they are so, so good. Full of action and zombie threats. The zombies are an afterthought now which really has killed it for me.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok, I'm seriously done now. What the heck is up with that Ezekiel character? The whole thing was just weird and I went to bed last night feeling empty and lonely for the days when zombies were really a part of this series. I suppose 6 seasons of awesomeness should be enough to satiate me for the rest of my days. I just can't continue on with this mess and Carol...*groan*.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 7, 2016)

We were out of town when the 2nd one aired so yes, we are behind an episode. However, we don't care to see the next one, especially now with what you've said. The writing has turned to horseshit. It's incredibly lame. But what can we expect after 6 seasons and a spin off? Maybe he's just that tired...


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 4, 2017)

A friend got me to watch Walking dead.
I'm up to season 3, I seriously doubt I will be watching much longer.

The villains get all the breaks, they are super human(cornered by 8 zombies when he runs out of ammo and he survives without a scratch[because if he was scratched, he would have turned.) The whole Governor series was kept going because it was the way the writer wanted (It's not in the script).  When the governor lost his eye, he was dead but she was stopped, when asked why she did it, she walked away rather then end the governors run.  I truly felt nothing when Andrea died. It was clear the "writer god" targeted her and there was nothing going to save her.  At the CDC I didn't agree with her wanting to stay. But now, I see she was right, they should have all stayed.  Basically, I was done with this series when he grabbed Andrea before  Rick saw her. Even more when the next seen he drives into town with her totally quiet.  And in the end, The governor fought off 8 zombies while unarmed and cornered and Andrea couldn't fight off one in the Governors playroom. (She had both hands free and she still got bit) 
I know there is a new "governor" in the future and writers don't usually mellow, so next time it will be worse.
I liked the show, but when the writer gods just manipulated the situations to much.  I will probably finish the season, just to see if the Governor ever loses. (Last seen driving away after gunning down his townspeople. ie he won again.)

I am also tired of brainless zombies sneaking up on people when it's most convenient to the plot.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 26, 2017)

Just an update...
Still watching, I am on Season 6 episode 4, Should be caught up by Feb return date.

The writers are still playing the odds almost always against the main characters. But not blatantly as with the governor. (Basically the Governor, in role playing jargon, crit'd (20) his rolls numerous times to do what he did, and the characters crit failed (1) numerous of their rolls.)

Basically this show is a train wreck, we just can't stop watching.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 27, 2017)

Walking fans and military geeks...
The episode I just watched, Abraham finds a RPG. Is this a technical error or did I miss a UN symbol?
RPG is a Russian/Eastern block weapon on an American soldier.

It saved them, but it could have just as easily been an America weapon. (m203, M79 are more common than RPG's and anti tank.)


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 30, 2017)

I never thought about it...
Walkers, biters, growlers, but no one ever calls them zombies.

I think I finally made it to 2016. (season 6 episode 11, I think.)


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 14, 2017)

New Walking Dead:
definitely a building episode.

It is really strange how they are making "bullet reloading" as some mystic rocket science.
A few simple machines and they could be popping out bullets quickly.  Most people would not even recognize them as reloads, and they will penetrate a wooden bat.  You definitely don't need a large machine shop either.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 27, 2017)

3rd show since the return.
Still seems like they are building/rebuilding after the fall finale where Lucille opened up on some of the group.


----------

